# My pup and urine on his paws



## xoxo80 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello you guys, 

I haven't posted to the forum in a while. I have a maltipoo that is 16 months (uh over a year old). I've had him since about 10 weeks after he was born.

He is pretty much white all over except his ears and a portion of his back have spots of color. The problem that I'm having right now is that when he uses the bathroom (he's trained to go on a mat), he always.......ALWAYS....uses it on his paws (just urine). When I take him to a groomer, they're able to clean him well enough to get the stains out but when I groom him, not so much.

So I guess my question is two fold: one, is there anything I can do to get him to stop just standing there and going on his leg (he DOES squat)?

Two, Any good shampoo or tricks with household items that you guys could recommend to get his paws as white as the groomer does? 

Thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I find that tyler steps into his first pee of the day...the big one, on his wee wee pad. I immediately wipe his private part and wipe his feet. It stopped him from licking and trying to clean his feet and getting discoloration. He doesn't seem to do it later in the day.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Opey occasionally will pee on his leg when goes but not that often. May needs something to lift his leg on? They sell little fire hydrants for that. I would use a shampoo that says it has a "whitening" in it and that should help.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel has a notoriously bad aim! I use to cut the leg hair really short because of it, but I don't like the way that looks as he is tall! So, I just live w/it. I always pick him up w/a paper towel & dry him down. I do keep the belly hair short for this reason. I don't think there is much one can do to change the way they go!
Pure Paws has a special shampoo that I use ever 6 months or so---turns his hair purple until it is rinsed out---it does a good job. I got mine from Crystal at the Pampered Pet Boutique on line! It is called Color White Intensifier Magic Shampoo. You will also need to get the Sealer/Magic conditioner that goes w/it. They are concentrated so need to be mixed w/water. Directions on the bottle or ask Crystal. I got mine in March & have almost as much as I started w/so don't let the price put you off! Good luck.


----------



## Phubu (Dec 1, 2011)

I cant stop my mine from peeing on hes paws either, its annoying so what i do is i keep an eye to where he is aiming and as soon as i see he is about to pee himself i call and pull him a bit as to keep walking an so on until he finishes.


----------

